# Sunil is finished!



## Brian (Dec 4, 2017)

Per ESPN

Sunil Gulati, the longtime president of U.S. Soccer, will not seek another term as head of the federation, he told ESPN.

"I spent a lot of time thinking about it, and talking about it with people in many different positions -- many of whom told me I should run," Gulati said on Monday. "But in the end, I think the best thing for me personally, and for the federation, is to see someone new in the job."


----------



## mahrez (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## INFAMEE (Dec 4, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## lhjrbowl (Dec 5, 2017)

Love him or Hate him.....you have to respect him for recognizing his time is over. It's never easy to walk away from anything, give him credit for making it easy on his replacement.


----------



## coachrefparent (Dec 5, 2017)

lhjrbowl said:


> Love him or Hate him.....you have to respect him for recognizing his time is over. It's never easy to walk away from anything, give him credit for making it easy on his replacement.


But he's still a pompous narcissist in his exit, arguing that people say he should still be there:: 
"I spent a lot of time thinking about it, and talking about it with people in many different positions -- *many of whom told me I should run...*"

I would have respected him if he had simply said the second sentence: " I think the best thing for me personally, and for the federation, is to see someone new in the job."


----------



## timbuck (Dec 6, 2017)

Should have resigned immediately after the loss to Trinidad & Tobago.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2017)

So who should replace him? Do we bring back Tom Byer?


----------



## Mystery Train (Dec 7, 2017)

Brian said:


> "I spent a lot of time thinking about it, and talking about it with people in many different positions -- many of whom told me I should run," Gulati said on Monday. "But in the end, I think the best thing for me personally, and for the federation, is to see someone new in the job."


----------



## Glen (Dec 7, 2017)

Hope Solo running for President . . . seriously?

http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3301705/hope-solo-announces-candidacy-for-us-soccer-president-on-facebook


----------



## Zdrone (Dec 8, 2017)

Glen said:


> Hope Solo running for President . . . seriously?
> 
> http://www.espn.com/soccer/united-states/story/3301705/hope-solo-announces-candidacy-for-us-soccer-president-on-facebook


Perhaps it would be a good thing.  She could beat the men’s team in to shape!


----------



## timbuck (Dec 9, 2017)

If Donald trump can be president, why not Hope Solo?


----------

